# Steelhead Recipe



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Take this down if anyone has a problem with it but I do not wanna waste a fish. 

Last spring my buddy caught a hen that had been in river awhile and couldn't make it back out to the hole, so I kept her and froze the meat. With some of it we threw it in a crockpot and made a kind of dip.. didn't turn out that well. What's the best thing I can do with the remaining few pounds? No access to a smoker just conventional cooking. Thanks for the advice in advance! I don't want this fish to go to waste.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Bake it off and use it to replace the Tuna in a tuna/noodle casserole.


----------



## SteelForge (Feb 16, 2015)

Fish tacos. The odnr website has a great recipe, I cook the steelhead over a grill wrapped in foil with 1 lemon quartered, chopped cilantro, and butter. Fill the tacos to your liking.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I've had guys tell me use same recipe for them as they do for salmon, grill , bake, etc. I love salmon off the grill so hope they are right


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

It all depends on when and where you catch them. Out of the lake or within a day or two of them running up a river, use just like salmon. After that, smoke them or use them in recipes that have other things that provide flavor They tend to get a stronger taste the longer they are in the rivers.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

agree, I have taken salmon that were staging to go into stream and some were not as good eating as others, for eating I would hope to catch a few before going on in stream.


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

Cedar plank it... soak cedar plank in apple cider overnight, heat it up on the grill, place meat on cedar plank, cook for maybe 30 minutes, then when it starts to flake squeeze a lemon on it and throw the steelhead away and eat the cedar plank


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

Really the only way i have fould to cook steelhead where it is enjoyable to eat is smoking. Everyone is different but i think a lot of people would agree. However if you don't have a smoker but are in an area where you can have a fire (not in the city ) you can do it on the cheep.I work with an old Italian guy thet uses an old refrigerator box and a coffee can. Im not real sure how healthy that is but everything he makes is fantastic. I used to dip one side in brown sugar an cook it s l o w l y ... over an open fire or hot coals off the side of the fire and it was pretty good with a few cold ones. The new 150 -200 dollar smokers are hard to beat. Whenever cash and budget permit. It took me a while to justify buying one. Good luck.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Some kind of chowder or stew or grilled with your favorite BBQ sauce. Jack Daniels sauce has smoky overtones. Serve with fries and coleslaw.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

ApeShip said:


> Some kind of chowder or stew or grilled with your favorite BBQ sauce. Jack Daniels sauce has smoky overtones. Serve with fries and coleslaw.


If no grill, broil in oven or toaster oven,


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

Does it can well like salmon going up to Michigan in few weeks and that was my plan if we caught any


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

Grill it. Marinade it in Italian dressing or something similar. Working around small bones is a bit of a hassle.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

catchemall ya beat me to the punch, lol eat the board lololololol


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I wonder if steelhead jerky would be good?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I 've made steel- jerky. It is very good.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

If you take large fillets, skin on with the ribs cut off, and smoke them, the ends of the bones are exposed after the meat contracts - pull them out with tweezers and then eat or save the boneless fillets. A brine i use often is salt, brown sugar, ginger syrup, soy sauce, garlic, smashed szechaun peppercorns, and cherry smoked. Usually keep one or two steelhead around the holidays as people enjoy that on crackers with cream cheese.

On a side note - I was fishing down in Rocky River couple seasons back and there'd been a large wind storm that knocked trees over, they had to cut a bunch off the path. There was a beautiful piece of cherry tree, about 4'10" just sitting there off the path. I threw it in the back of the truck and took it home let it season. Been smoking good for me now! Keep an eye out if you're down there, find a bunch of free smoking wood.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Steelhead tastes just like salmon to me. Any salmon recipe will work. I like to bake it with General Tso's sauce slathered on top. Great sweet/spicy taste! Can't wait to get one now!


----------



## ShenangoEyes (Aug 28, 2013)

Chilly said:


> Does it can well like salmon going up to Michigan in few weeks and that was my plan if we caught any


Yes, it cans good. It's great for fish cakes. 

If you cook the steelhead on the board, take that board and beat the guy over the head who tells the oldest joke in fishing!


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

If the meat is real pink does that mean blood got in it . I gave my brother some one time and he loved it. The next time his wife said don't ever bring that fish again. Don't know what the difference was.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the only way I can eat it is to can it, taste like azz any other way to me.


----------

